# Betta Journey



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

I have seen a few people post stories about Betta fish, so here is a story I made to put my writing skills to the test. Feel free to give me advice on my writing and how you like it! =) Here it goes..... (WARNING for a wile it is very sad)



Here I am at pet-smart, alone, unwanted and unloved, I am the tiniest of all the fish on my cold metal self, My shelf feels so cold, I clamp up tight but I can't get warm. Shivering at the bottom of my cup the other Males with their beautiful, bold, colors and flowing tails mock me for being so tiny, sick and the back of the row. It hurts my feelings, through my already hurting body. Every so often I will get a forgiving ray of sunlight back here. I hope and pray for some one to see my value, someone who will love me forever and ever. One ordinary day I woke up to the feeling of being pulled in a upward direction. Instantly, I whirred to life even though my aching muscles. All of a sudden, I found a pair of sharp blue eyes sweeping over me. When the person pulled the cup back to get a better look. I saw a pretty woman with long blond hair smile at me. Then looked at me with concern as if she knew what was wrong with me. For a moment, she look away and started to set me down. But I started to move as fast as I could, and tried show her the intensiveness on my face. Then I stopped moving, I was back in that dark no good corner once again. Then....... TO BE CONTINUED!


----------



## Okami (Oct 10, 2011)

ok....seriously i started to tear up reading this...


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

I know. It is pretty sad. But it gets better a assure you! I am dreaming up the next part! I promise I won't be so sad. =)


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Alright, part 2.... Continued from part 1....... =)

Then, I was picked up again. It was the same women! I wiggled my fins happily and to show my appreciation a blew bubbles at her. She smiled and laughed and took me to the check out counter. I was very exited! Then the girl walked out of the door with me in her hands. Finally! I was to be loved and living the way I should! I could just see it now..... a big tank with a bubble filter and colorful gravel and lots and lots plants and pretty places to hide.... On the way home she talked to me, and said my name was to be Oak. I liked that name very much ! Once we got home the first thing I saw was a little boy trotting up to the girl holding me. The girl said in grumpy tone. " What do you need Mathew?" And Mathew said. "I want the fish, can I have him please oh PLEASE Oh PLEASE!!!!!! The boy looked pleadingly at his sitter. NO! The girl hollered and yanked me and my cup up to her shoulder. Then after a minute when she calmed down she gently reminded the boy that he had killed he favorite fish months before. Mathew was angry he could not have me and he said. "Fine Emily! Keep your no good fishy!" I was angry too, a flared the most ferocious flare I could muster. The boy stuck his tonge out ran away. I could tell we where not going to get along. Then I thought to myself Emily, what a nice name! Then we went into some kind of room with fish like me in big tanks *everywhere*! 
The room was painted a light brown and a bright sunshine filtered thought the window and the air smell fresh and clean unlike most places I have been (shipping and the store) I told myself this is the place, my home! My tank was a big tank,with all the plants and everything I could imagine! I wiggled trying to get out of the cup but I realized I was floating in my cup to get used to my surroundings Then I was poured gently out into the tank. And I started to talk to myself " Oh look! A forest of live plants over here and, and there, there's a a little replica of a reef over here! Oh, Oh and look at the bottom of this thing! RAINBOW GRAVEL!!!! My favorite color gravel! How did Emily know all this?!
The water is warm, I saw a waterfall from the sky pour into my new tank, that must be the wonderful filter!! OH YES THIS PLACE ROCKS!!!!! THIS IS THE STUFF! I had wanted this for so long and my life's wish was granted! But my celebration was put on hold..... I did not realize it but Emily left and she has shut the door then, I saw a Grey puffy thing loom over me from the top of the tank I froze in utter terror._ A.. A.. A CAT!! -*To be continued!*_


----------



## teasell (Aug 10, 2011)

Wow, now you have me can't wait for the next chapter. So far loving what I am reading.


----------



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

Love the stories pleeeeeease keep them comming!


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks Guys! =) The next part it coming! I am dreaming up the next part now! =D


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Alright, =) Continued from part 2......

A..A.. CAT, I went limp with horror. Then, just with my eyes I looked up... I read it's black and pink sparkly collar, _Princess _it read. she definitely _looks_ like a princess. I snickered to myself. I was very funny, I laughed until all of a sudden, I was out of breath. This was bad news for sure. I needed to surface!! Oh NO! What to I do what do I do! I said. The minor problem was not funny anymore it was looking quite grim. I started to freak out. I was running out of air fast. I quickly took a gasp of air at the surface then hid in my plants, now officially freaked out. Princess spoke to me. "Well, Well, Well look what the cat dropped in. She said in a cunning tone. What do you want!? I said in the most tough, fearless tone I dared. "Oh darling." she laughed If you REALLY knew why I was here you would be offering yourself to me before it got bad." "Leave me alone Princess I growled. "Oh, is that how you want to play little fish?" Oh I might as well get this over with so I can just have my desert! She said lazily. She took a ferocious swat followed with a bite I dodged her blows left and right. I could not keep fighting her like this, so I made a plan. I would doge her blows until she got angry enough that she would put her paws on the black edge of my tank and she would lean forward and fall into my tank and I would hide in my plants and she would be so worried about getting out that she would forget all about me. YES! This was the plan. And I was about to put it into action! ~ *To be continued!*


----------



## teasell (Aug 10, 2011)

_More I want More_


----------



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hopefully the plan will work.


----------



## BellasMomma (Oct 8, 2011)

So far really cute! i want more too!


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks guys! I am glad you like it! I am coming up with the next part!=)


----------



## Cosmonian Freed (Oct 15, 2011)

Good! I can't wait to here more!


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Alright, continued from part 3.....

I was about to put my plan into action! Princess, still on top of her game was making brutal swipes at the water, I told myself. "O.K., I need to pretend like I am losing hope and running out of places to go and that I look like I am so worn out. Yes this will defiantly trick her!" I did this silly charade for a little wile. My act seemed to amuse her. And she said,"YOUR DAYS ARE *OVER* YOU LITTLE FISH!!!!" She put one paw on the top of the tank and the other one reached for me Princess lost her balance and tumbled into my tank. "NO! NO! NO! NO! URRG!" Princess seamed to be quite steamed. I hid in my plants just as planed. All the racket Princess made sent Emily flying into the room and to her horror there was Princess stuck in my tank fighting for dear life. Emily stood there for a second staring in utter terror at the scene before her. " PRINCESS!!!" Emily yelled. YOU ARE COMING WITH *ME* YOUR HIGHNESS!" With that she scoped up sputtering Princess and marched out the door with Princess yelling. "You, YOU, fish! You can not defeat the mighty and powerful Princess!! I WILL be back for you!" Then the door was slammed shut. *To be continued!*


----------



## Cosmonian Freed (Oct 15, 2011)

AWESOME!! I was laughing at that silly cat!


----------



## teasell (Aug 10, 2011)

Silly cat and smart Oak. Waiting for the next episode


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Glad you like it! I am starting the next episode early! Alright continued from part 4....

And the door was slammed shut. I sighed with relief. But something about what Princess said haunted me. She said "I will be back for you fish!!" And I thought to myself, but what if she DOSE come back for me? Or, or , what if Emily fed me and and forget to shut and lock the door? Because I knew if Princess ever came back she would be stronger and smarter than the last time we met. Then, my thoughts where interrupted by the door swinging open. It was Emily. She said, "Hey Oak! What a sweet little guy you are! And look at you! Not even a scratch on you!" Here sweet thing, here is your dinner and an extra helping of your favorite; blood worms and shrimp meal! I blew bubbles at Emily to show my appreciation I ate and ate and ate! By the time I was done the room was dark. I admit, I was a little bit drowsy and I settled my self into my favorite plant and went to sleep.... About 2am I woke up to the sound of the door slowly creaking open a dark shaddow loomed in the doorway. I was frightened I stiffened as the mass drew closer.... *To be continued!*


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

AAHHH! You sure do know how to write cliffhangers! xD Well done! I love it so far! ^^


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

youlovegnats said:


> AAHHH! You sure do know how to write cliffhangers! xD Well done! I love it so far! ^^


Thank you so much!!:-D The next part is coming later today!


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

O.K., sorry that I did not come around to getting the next part last night..... But here is the next chapter anyway. =) 
Alright, continued from part 

I stiffed as the dark mass drew closer. And closer. AND closer. The mass came up to my tank. In alarm, I hid in my plants. I relaxed, it was just Mathew. Then I thought, OH NO! He is out to get me!! I recalled the last time we met.... "Can I _*Have*_ him? Please oh please of PLEASE!!" This meant that Emily FORGOT to lock the DOOR! I looked down at Matthew's hands They held a grimy bucket and a net. He scoped some water into the bucket and before I knew it BAM! I was caught like that! Gosh! I thought this kid is very fast! I swam around confused and alarmed. "What was this kid going to do?" What am I supposed to do? I thought. Then the bucket was lifted from the table. "You are coming with ME Oak!" Matthew said in a quiet tone. Now, with fear griping me, I sunk to the bottom in misery, as Matthew held the bucket I was in and ran out of the room and toward another room I was out behind a big nightstand and was left there. I thought the worst was over then, I saw yet ANOTHER dark mass loom by the door. I was even more fearful than ever..... *To be continued!*


----------



## teasell (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh poor Oak. I sure hope Emily comes home soon.


----------



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

Plz keep writing


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorry, Guys I have not been able to sit down on the computer and work for some time now but I have time tonight! So I will write the next part tonight!


----------



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

Yay! Been wanting to know who the second person is


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Lol sorry that I did not write last night! Here is the next chapter!

Alright, continued from part 5.....

I saw yet ANOTHER dark mass loom over me I was thoroughly alarmed
I went limp, in hope that just maybe the dark mass would not notice me but as the mass drew even closer I looked up to get a glimpse of what it might be. But as I looked up I could not believe my eyes! My heart almost stopped and my blood went cold. IT... WAS... *PRINCESS!!!!!!!!!!* I wanted to scream I wanted to jump right out of the bucket! But before I could formulate a plan Princess spoke to me with her usual cunning evil tone. She said "Well, well well, looky here, It is the little wimpy fish I thought I would never see again, look where you are _*now*_ Oak! Helpless defenseless even more hopeless than a fish at he pet-store since last Christmas!" I am _*NOT*_ hopeless Emily will come for me and give you the wost punishment you will ever have in all your nine lives! "Oh, is that so?" Princess said with a sneer "Haven't you heard? Cats have NINE lives FISH ONLY HAVE ONE!!!!!" One mesily little life not worth sparing!" And she started to claw and swipe at me she hit me good. She gave me a slam into the wall of the grimy buck and she Said "YOUR DAY ARE MORE THAN NUMBERED THIS TIME MY FRIEND!!!!" Then I heard footsteps coming to the room and Princess gave a groan of disgust and steamed out of the room defeated once again. Now the problem was were the footsteps Emily or Mathew? _*TO BE CONTINUED!*_


----------



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

Best part yet


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi Guys, I know this is a very very old tread but it crossed my mind that I had never completed my story! So If you guys want I can continue the story, just post and if I know you guys want it continued I will write a few more chapters! Just Let me know! Thanks Guys!


----------



## teasell (Aug 10, 2011)

Would love for you to finish the Journey


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

O.k. then I will continue the story I will get the next chapter up in a bit! =D.


----------



## teasell (Aug 10, 2011)

Yippee, I love you guys that can write and do it so well.


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

OK finally got my thoughts together! 

Continued from part 6......

But to my horror it was Mathew! I went limp and sank to the bottom of my cup. 
I was petrified. I knew that if princess knew it was Mathew she would come back for my head. And right next to Mathew of course was menacing PRINCESS none other that that fluffy white ball of Evil fluff. Mathew said "HA! Emily will now do anything to get you back!!!!!!!" I wanted to snap that 8 year old's fingers right off I was furious!And Mathew left me to deal with Princess....... Meanwhile Emily was up all night because of dear Oak disappearance. "I Just want to give UP!" She exclaimed to her best friend Anne over the phone at two that night "You will find him Em!" I promise you." We are in this together don't worry." Said Anne. I hope you are right said Emily. And with that the bid each other good night and Emily turned off her light with a great weight filling her saddened heart. TO BE CONTINUED!


----------



## teasell (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh my gosh I want more and I want it now. These cliffhangers drive me crazy...Lynne


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Alright, Continued form part 7.......

Emily finally drifted off to sleep with images of Oak, and all the fun times they had together......Her thoughts drifted to Princess.....About the time that she had ambushed Oak....... Princess..... Oak......Princess..... Oak........PRINCESS!!!!!!!! she snapped awake. Flipped her light on and rushed down to her fish room... Thoughts swam in her head..... And She collapsed on the floor... She was so desperately sleepy, and very heart broken..... Now I was cornered with Princess once again I knew their was not even a shimmy of hope...."Well we meet once again my friend FOR THE LAST TIME THAT IS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" She screeched That is not true! Emily will come for me and show you who is boss! I Exclaimed. "Oh.... Is that so true? She said it her whip like voice. I am 20 times bigger that you, you don't stand a chance! In my mind it I knew it was true.... My head swam... I was trapped and there was no way out.... TO BE CONTINUED!!!


----------



## teasell (Aug 10, 2011)

Keep writing this is getting better and better


----------



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

Ikr


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

OK.... YEAH.....Sorry guys I actually forgot that I was still writing this story. It is my hectic sechule's fault! Alright, Continued from part 8......

I was trapped with no way out, just when I thought my short life was through 
I heard a thundering sound of someone coming to my aid it was EMILY! She took Pricess and shoved her out of the room she took my awful container and cried her eyes out. " OAK OAKIE!!!!!! YOUR SAFE YOUR SAFE!!!!" I was relived to see her I was soooo happy too she took me to her fish room and put me in the tank were I belonged... But it was not over yet...... Emily did not know it was Mathew.... But Mathew had a lot more up his sleave a lot more...................... TO BE CONTINUED!!!!!!


----------



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

Houston we have oak... Cant wait for more


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Alright.. Continued from part 9......


In the morning while everyone was happily eating their Breakfast while Emily told the story on how she found Oak and how Princess stole him. Mathew listened like he was ecstatic and interested. Mathew smiled a deceiving smile and was pleased to know that Emily had no idea. _I have heard enough now._ Mathew thought to himself. With that, Mathew quietly escaped upstairs with the wireless home phone. Even though he was only eight years old he was a little mastermind and was not willing to give up oak he wanted oak so badly because he never was allowed to have his own pet and the rule in his house was you had to be ten years old at least to insure that you knew how to care for an animal properly. And also Mathew had a huge grudge against his sister... One he would never forget... He was humiliated in pubic in the shopping mall by his sister and it was time for payback. And so he was stealing her fish. He was not willing to give up. He dialed up his best friend Robbie. Mathew asked "Can you do me a big favor?" ...... TO BE CONTINUED!!!


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorry It has been so long... I have not found the time to sit down!
Alright, continued from part 10.... 

"Could you do me a big favor?" asked Mathew. "Sure, anything. Said Robbie." I want you to take my sister Emily's fish for me to insure that I do not get accused, and if I do I will not get in trouble." Explained Mathew I see." Said Robbie Can you come over on Friday and play and pick up the fish when you come be careful though I want him to stay pretty so he will not die." "Okay." Said Robbie. "Then it is decided. Friday at four o'clock tomorrow after school." Said Mathew. "See you then bye" said Robbie "Bye" said Mathew and they hung up. And he got ready for school. Emily Mean while went to check on me. I was happily in my big tank sitting lazily in my plant so happy..... and warm..._ and comfy.....and *sleepy. *_And before I knew it I was asleep so happy and peaceful.... But Mathew was not done yet.... not yet... TO BE CONTINUED!


----------



## teasell (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh no that brat mathew is at it again. Robbie should not have said okay and let his mom know what Mathew is up to.

Hope you have more time to write I am dying to find out what happens next


----------



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

I hope robbies mum finds out.


----------

